# bersa .380 question.



## a a r o n (Aug 25, 2010)

i recently picked up a Bersa Thunder .380, and ive been reading around and seeing what people are saying about them. so far i love everything about the gun. it shoots great and it is easy to conceal. but i was just looking around for a few extra mags and i have read that they only tend to like factory Bersa mags but my question is i found a 15 round bersa mag and i am wondering if anyone has used one and do they jam? i know i read somewhere on here that someone got the bersa 8 round one and when loaded with 8 it sometimes jammed. i just want this mag for fun not to carry but just for the range and stuff like that. and are there any laser grips out there that are a little cheaper than the crimson trace ones for this gun? i have played with a few guns with them and i like them but i cant see spending as much for the gun for a laser sight. 

thanks,
aaron.


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

Generally speaking the Bersa .380s prefer the original factory magazines that are designed for that particular pistol. The seven round mag for the BT380 is going to be your best bet. There is a 9 round "Deluxe" magazine that is designed to work with the BT380 that should also work. The 8 round mag is for the .380cc and may occasionally work with the BT380 but I would not count on it for crunch time. The 15 round mag is a double stack for the Plus model and will not work with the standard BT380. Hope this helps!


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

The above poster hit the nail smack on the head. So I will not say what he said over again. As far as lasers go CT is your best bet for a grip activated laser for your gun. I will give you a bit of advice I learned the hard way. Buying a cheap laser is like buying a very expensive pointer. It also makes the CT seem real expensive when you end up buying it anyways.

RCG


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Also, as a side note for you next gun purchase... it's always better to ask peoples opinions and do research BEFORE you buy a gun. You couldn't GIVE me a Bersa.


----------



## a a r o n (Aug 25, 2010)

thanks for the info guys, i havebeen talking around to afew friends while waiting for replies on here and they all pretty much sad what you guys said. so i gess ill just stick to he 7 round mags and just buy a few of them. and i think i am going to hold off on the CT for a while i am fine without it, though it would make shooting this little thing fun. 

and as far as asking for oppinions and doing research before buying the gun i DID that. i have no problem with the gun. i enjoy shoting it and i do not regret the purchase, the advice i was looking for now was just for some add on stuff to make it a little more fun to play with. but for the gun itself it hasnt given me any problems nor has it jammed once. i would deff buy bersa products again.

thanks again for the input.
-Aaron


----------



## Atltech (Jan 31, 2009)

*RE:bersa .380 question*



a a r o n said:


> i recently picked up a Bersa Thunder .380, and ive been reading around and seeing what people are saying about them. so far i love everything about the gun. it shoots great and it is easy to conceal. but i was just looking around for a few extra mags and i have read that they only tend to like factory Bersa mags but my question is i found a 15 round bersa mag and i am wondering if anyone has used one and do they jam? i know i read somewhere on here that someone got the bersa 8 round one and when loaded with 8 it sometimes jammed. i just want this mag for fun not to carry but just for the range and stuff like that. and are there any laser grips out there that are a little cheaper than the crimson trace ones for this gun? i have played with a few guns with them and i like them but i cant see spending as much for the gun for a laser sight.
> 
> thanks,
> aaron.


Aaron,save yourself some trouble and ONLY use the factory mags.It's no secret aftermarket mags sometimes dont feed the TP380 well.The factory mag sell for around $50 and works correctly.
I have had a TP380 for 2 years and after some 700+ rounds with only 2 FTE's ( when out of the box new) the gun has proven to be my fave CC gun.It's light weight,accurate and reliable.I would have no problem recommending the gun to anyone.


----------



## bayhawk2 (Sep 25, 2010)

I have the Bersa Thunder Duo Tone.It was one of my 1'st in my series of collecting pistols.
I took my re-new CHL range test with it.Brand new out of the box.It did have one jam during the 50 round test.After that?I took it home.Gave it a good cleaning.Got all the gunk grease it came with out. It shoots great.No more jams.I too only use the factory mag.It shoots good with any ammo,although 
some swear by the Cor-Bon ammo is the ideal ammo for the Bersa.


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

Atltech said:


> Aaron,save yourself some trouble and ONLY use the factory mags.It's no secret aftermarket mags sometimes dont feed the TP380 well.The factory mag sell for around $50 and works correctly.
> I have had a TP380 for 2 years and after some 700+ rounds with only 2 FTE's ( when out of the box new) the gun has proven to be my fave CC gun.It's light weight,accurate and reliable.I would have no problem recommending the gun to anyone.


$50??? Check out Condors Flight (http://condorsflights.com) as they list factory .380 mags for about $25 to $30 depending on model.


----------

